# Brompton coaster whinge



## Yellow Fang (17 Feb 2010)

Those silly coaster wheels on the rear mudguards of Bromptons, well, mine fell off several months ago and I lost the bolts. This shouldn't have been a massive problem: I've never needed to roll my folded-up Brompton along on it. However, try as I might, I could not find any nuts or bolts that were flat enough to let me bolt on the clamp that holds the mudguard stays against the mudguard without the tyre rubbing. For several months I tried getting around this by trying to bend the mudguard and stays up so that the bolt heads did not rub, but it wasn't very satisfactory. This week I finally ordered a new mudguard, stays and clamp, and what do I find: I need to buy one of those stupid coasters to hold the stays in place and stop the mudguard rattling, another £7-50 and P+P


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Feb 2010)

yep sometimes the parts are stupidly expensive. would be great if they lasted. wait till you need gear cables.....go on have a look...that price for a set is only for one, either hub or derailleur....so £40 for a set of gear cables...nuts


----------



## Yellow Fang (20 Feb 2010)

The coaster wheel has arrived. I've been using my MTB to get to the university, and I've missed the Brommie. The Brommie has mudguards; thus preventing cold, muddy water splashing in my face and up my back. The Brommie has dynamo lights; thus relieving me of the necessity of removing the lamps before some scrote nicks them. Best still, I can bring the Brommie up to the office, so I don't have to worry about someone trying to nick it when I'm working late and it's dark outside.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Feb 2010)

What's the saying .......... "A stitch in time saves nine?" 









Btw mine have never come off, coasters on my Brommie that is.


----------

